

Google may be skewing how the public views nanotechnology - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/6216482-Google-may-be-skewing-how-the-public-views-nanotechnology

======
1053r
The day that I hear that google is trying to write search engines that do
anything other than rank based on relevancy is the day I stop using google.

TFA suggests that google is pushing people towards results that cause people
to worry about the health concerns associated with nanotech, rather than the
possibilities. Why would google jeopardize all their goodwill over such a
relatively obscure topic? I don't buy it. (It later admits that it might be
the mainstream media that is skewing the availability of evenhanded article
and sites, and google is just transparently passing along that bias).

------
ars
Isn't this EXACTLY what should happen?

First you get excited about a new tech, then you start worrying if there are
any problems with it.

Google seems to be tracking that perfectly according to this article, and it's
exactly what I would expect.

